# Asus P6T Vs P6T SE



## Compequip (Nov 28, 2009)

Is there any real difference other than the price?  I'm looking for a good solid X58 board, with 2 slots for PCI X16.  Just in case I'd like to crossfire in the future.  I'll be getting a i7 920 and will be using my 4870X2 GPU to go with this board.  Oh and the price difference is this

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131359
and
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131386
and while I'm at it will throw in the deluxe board.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131365

Any suggestions?

Thank You


----------



## Compequip (Nov 29, 2009)

Bump I know there's always talk about the Gigabyte, Asus once in a while someone will throw in the bloodrage or if you want the absolute best the evga classified.  I'm just looking to run crossfire eventually and would like pci x16.  I wanted personal expierences, some boards run crossfire but I've heard people say there too close together or something on the motherboard hits.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 29, 2009)

The P6T is a great board, i know a few people who own them and they love them. The bloodrage GTI is one of my personal favorite boards for the price, because its a great overclocking board however it is limited to only SLI and does not do Tri-SLI. The P6T Deluxe V2 has a higher end power phase design than the P6T or P6T SE(16phase vs 8Phase) and so does the bloodrage gti(12phase).


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Nov 30, 2009)

The P6T and P6T SE both have 10 phase power.The P6T Deluxe has 18-phase power. It's a rock solid board and most allow for easy 4.0ghz+ OC's with the i7.


----------



## Compequip (Nov 30, 2009)

Ok have to ask what is phase???  I'm going to start with one gpu and then maybe in a year or so get another gpu if necessary.  Or I'll sell my 4870x2 and go for the 5000 series, but the 4870x2 does everything I need, so I don't no if I'll ever upgrade?  Thanks again...  Oh and I'll need a crossfire board not SLI...


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Nov 30, 2009)

The more phases your motherboards power has the cleaner the voltage is. With good clean power it makes it very easy to really push your OC's. P6T-D has a very good slot layout if you are only going to use 2 cards. The space in between allows the top card to breath. The x58 chipset does both sli and crossfire so you won't be stuck with a certain brand.


----------



## Compequip (Nov 30, 2009)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> The more phases your motherboards power has the cleaner the voltage is. With good clean power it makes it very easy to really push your OC's. P6T-D has a very good slot layout if you are only going to use 2 cards. The space in between allows the top card to breath. The x58 chipset does both sli and crossfire so you won't be stuck with a certain brand.



Your not bias to the V2 deluxe because that's in you sig...   Thanks for the info.... I just bought a CM Storm Scout today...


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Nov 30, 2009)

I do not have the V2. Mine is the original version, I purchased it in november of last year. I have had no problems at all with it and has allowed me to OC to 4780mhz with all 12gb's of ram in. It's a super stable board man and I am sure you will be happy with it.


----------



## bomberboysk (Nov 30, 2009)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> The P6T and P6T SE both have 10 phase power.The P6T Deluxe has 18-phase power. It's a rock solid board and most allow for easy 4.0ghz+ OC's with the i7.


Incorrect, the P6T and SE are 8+2phase, not 10 phase. That means 8phase pwm on cpu and 2 phase on memory. However, none of these three asus boards are really meant for overclocking generally speaking, unlike boards such as the classy, UD7, and bloodrage gti which are boards meant more for overclocking.


Generally speaking Thermal-Reactor, you got very lucky on your cpu. The memory controllers on the i7 is a first generation on die controller for intel, and in general populating two sets of DIMM slots on any board is going to hinder overclockability(main reason why some boards such as the bloodrage have only three slots).


----------



## StrangleHold (Dec 1, 2009)

The 8+2. The 2 is not for the memory as in systems memory slots. Same with AMD boards. It means two chokes are for the CPU onboard memory controller/northbridge. The memory has there own Chokes beside the memory slots. So really the full 10 are for the CPU in that way.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Dec 1, 2009)

bomberboysk said:


> Generally speaking Thermal-Reactor, you got very lucky on your cpu. The memory controllers on the i7 is a first generation on die controller for intel, and in general populating two sets of DIMM slots on any board is going to hinder overclockability(main reason why some boards such as the bloodrage have only three slots).



My C0 did 4.5ghz but just took way too much voltage. It's the motherboard allowing me to OC with all 6 slots full. I have another friend with same setup and he gets the same results as me. The only other board I would consider buying is the Classified and that's only for the 3 + Physx layout. This board has let me do some crazy things and takes the abuse no problem.


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 1, 2009)

THERMAL-REACTOR said:


> My C0 did 4.5ghz but just took way too much voltage. It's the motherboard allowing me to OC with all 6 slots full. I have another friend with same setup and he gets the same results as me. The only other board I would consider buying is the Classified and that's only for the 3 + Physx layout. This board has let me do some crazy things and takes the abuse no problem.


Honestly i do have my doubts a C0 did 4.5 on air,its hard to get that even on water. A board is not what mainly allows you to hit those clocks, it is far more dependent on the cpu itself. Even on a classified, its nearly impossible to hit clocks like that with dimm slots fully populated.


StrangleHold said:


> The 8+2. The 2 is not for the memory as in systems memory slots. Same with AMD boards. It means two chokes are for the CPU onboard memory controller/northbridge. The memory has there own Chokes beside the memory slots. So really the full 10 are for the CPU in that way.


Yeah, i prolly should have clarified that. Although when people think 18phase for the cpu, they are thinking cpu itself vs memory controller.


----------



## CdnAudiophile (Dec 2, 2009)

Have you had the chance to OC an i7? It's a very capable processor and with 1.7v I hit 4.5GHZ with the C0 on Air. This new one once I get water will probably come close to 4.9 because right now it can do 4.74GHZ @ 1.55v. I never said the board allows me such high OC's but that it allows all 6 dimms filled at these insane clocks. I don't know what you have against Asus boards but so far this board has been awesome. My friends have the same board and they say the same thing.


----------

